# pet boutique



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

I've heard so much about pet boutique in north van on this forum, so I finally found time to check it out.
There was no flora or ebi tanks anywhere in sight. Also I've noticed prices are not as good as some people advertise here. Did I miss the "huge" sale??? Only big sign I've noticed was plant soil - 20% off . Sticker on the 8kg was around $45. When I asked about details, they said it's already sale price. Wasn't it supposed to be 20% off last marked price???? I found it confusing. Service seemed good, they were very friendly and willing to help, but can someone convince me to go there again? thanx


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Pet Boutique is the one on Marine Drive (close) to Capilano mall? If thats the one then at least in my opinion, with the odd exception, their prices are never the greatest. 

They do however, tend to bring in some fish that other stores don't carry, for example, chocolate gouramis(the only other people I know that have them ocasionally are Noah's Pet Ark and Fraser Aquarium), green and blue alexordi rasboras and I picked up 2 gold nugget plecos from them recently at a pretty decent price(and they are still alive). 

Quite friendly and knowledgable staff too


----------

